
The Curious Case of the Curious Case - tambourine_man
http://daringfireball.net/2015/12/the_curious_case_of_the_curious_case
======
MatthewORyan
I read Daring Fireball basically everyday. Most of what John writes that is
non-political I find insightful or amusing.

This post which is a defense of the battery case makes me sad because it just
feels so disingenuous. I've been using Apple products since before it was cool
and this is the ugliest product I can remember the company releasing. It's
hideous and not even that great at what it is supposed to be because of the
smallish battery capacity. I can't get over how the top and bottom aren't even
symmetrical. It's so gross. It's definitely something Apple should have said
no to.

Had this been released by Samsung, it would have been a link list item
featuring an insulting joke. Instead we are treated to a nearly 2900 word
justification of why this battery case isn't as bad as the other battery cases
already on the market. Painful.

~~~
ambirex
For sure it is ugly, but one thing about Gruber's post intrigued me, how it
felt in your hand.

Personally I use a minimal case, but my parents use a larger battery case and
I've always found holding their phones awkward.

It is hard to tell from photos, but I might consider it if it actually felt
good in my hand.

------
jinushaun
Even most of your average Apple fanboys don't like the new case. Yet Grover
still manages to find ways to defend Apple in a very lengthy argument that can
basically be summarized as: battery cases are traditionally ugly, so Apple
isn't any worse than the competition.

As for power users needing battery banks/cases; I don't know what is construed
as power usage, but my iPhone 6 can't last a full day away from the charger.
It last as long about long as the iPhone 4 it replaced.

Yeah, in a "typical" weekday where I go from plugging my phone at home to
plugging it in at work and back to plugging it in at home the phone has "good"
battery life. But on the weekends where I spend all day outside, it dies
before the end of the day unless I carry a battery bank.

~~~
tonyarkles
I'm curious how old it is. Mine was plugged in overnight Thursday. I got up
around 5:45 Friday, worked all day, and then went to a Christmas party where I
stayed the night (no charger with me). The first time it had a chance to
charge was Saturday afternoon, and it was still around 30% or so.

------
vlehto
John Gruber from Daring fireball is known Apple fanboy. I'm aiming to bee
known word-count-dude.

This is 2701 words of Apple apologia. For freaking battery case. That's funny,
but it's also signal that we are not really talking about battery case here.

For some reason people seem to need social justification to use Apple
products. Which hints that they might be more about status than utility. Be
honest with yourself people. That matters more than being honest to others.

------
drinchev
Sadly John Gruber doesn't write constructive arguments >against< Apple.

It would be an awesome read if there was some criticism about Apple software,
which nowadays is buggier than ever.

I'm using an old iPhone 4 as a second phone which has iOS6 and it definitely
gives you the "stability" sensation I got from buying apple products before.
Compared to iOS9, which only opening the "Watch App" gives me the feeling that
I'm using some CYDIA software. Not to mention the UI bugs ( especially the
search screen, which is tremendously slow on my every-day iPhone 5 ).

------
wtbob
I can't believe how bad the battery life is reputed to be with iPhones — my
OnePlus One can get close to three days at least (never let it run down
further).

I do miss my old candy bar phone: it could last for over a week on a charge.
Happy days!

